# Replacement double glazed panes for Seitz S4 windows- where?



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Somehow, our 9-month old Seitz S4 double glazed acrylic window has grown large cracks whilst in storage and it needs to be replaced.

My research has shown that the complete units are expensive, around £200 from Dometic, and well over double that from the main MH dealer.

I remember hearing/reading somewhere that there is somebody somewhere who can supply a double-glazed acrylic pane - only - so you don't have to pay for the outside outer frame and the inside outer frame plus blinds etc.

Q1. Does anyone know who offers such a facility? I've dredged this site and the internet without success.

Q2. If I could find a supplier of the acrylic pane, does anyone know whether it would be easy to replace?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Earwig O

http://www.eeco-ltd.com/

HTH

Dave

656


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Replacement double glazed panes for Seitz S4 windows- wh*



NormanB said:


> Somehow, our 9-month old Seitz S4 double glazed acrylic window has grown large cracks whilst in storage and it needs to be replaced.
> 
> My research has shown that the complete units are expensive, around £200 from Dometic, and well over double that from the main MH dealer.
> 
> ...


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Dave,

Have filled out the quotation form on the website you located and await feedback - it's got to be cheaper than the main dealer!


----------

